# Embrace Life



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

Been a while. I wanted to share an ad I composed music for last year. Here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM

Hope you like it. 

Cheers,
Siddhartha


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 22, 2010)

Great job, Sid. Big emotional strokes, but still delicately handled.


----------



## JBacal (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice!!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Lex (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Work!

aLex


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 22, 2010)

Great music and video.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 22, 2010)

Stunning. Absolutely ravishing message and so much of it is in the music -- the beauty, the wistfulness, longing. Marvelous job, Sid.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 22, 2010)

You nailed it! 

Was this a pitch or did you win the spot with it, or simply hired for the spot?


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 22, 2010)

Great job Sid, emotionally spot on really!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! Glad you like it.

@Guy; I've been hired for the spot. 

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 28, 2010)

Wonderful music and ad. Goosebumps... I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 28, 2010)

Top quality writing. The simplicity of it is why it works so well, emotionally. Beautiful.


----------



## Alex W (Feb 28, 2010)

Great work Sid, beautiful music which supports the video and the message perfectly. Very effective combination of powerful imagery and music; the amount of views and positive comments on the video itself are a pretty good sign


----------



## c0mp0ser (Feb 28, 2010)

Sid, dude, i totally got choked up... nice work man...
Sheesh, what a powerful ad...


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 28, 2010)

Alex W @ Sun Feb 28 said:


> the amount of views and positive comments on the video itself are a pretty good sign



Yeah, for a little commercial about seat belt safety you know that all those views are purely because of great word of mouth. There's a music video I saw recently that has like 11 million views and I had never heard of the artist before but you could tell it was all from word of mouth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_HXUhShhmY


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the ad favourited on my YouTube page. Great ad. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 1, 2010)

Great ad, and beautiful work Sid. Really well done, and over 2 million views as well. Wow!

~Chris


----------



## mf (Mar 1, 2010)

Subtle and expressive. And impressive.

What libraries did you use there?


----------



## rJames (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, some goosebumps here too. Great job, Sid.


----------



## rJames (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, some goosebumps here too. Great job, Sid.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! Really glad you like it. 

@mf, I used Sonic Implants strings, Post Hybrid Piano and EWQL choir.

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 11, 2010)

I love this ad. I have it Favourited on my YouTube page. It's awesome. Great job Sid.


----------



## robteehan (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd seen this beautiful and moving ad before and wondered who scored it. It's pretty much perfect.

Bravo, Sid, you knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 11, 2010)

I dont know how I missed this but just saw/heard. Really inspiring.

It must feel nice-making the world a better place.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 11, 2010)

Fantastic, Sid. Really fantastic. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey fellas, thanks alot! I appreciate it. It was fun working on this project. Challenging and rewarding. It's doing pretty well too by the looks of it.

Currently working hard on a concertpiece for an orchestra here, rehearsals start 8th of May. Plus working on finishing the score for a feature film! Lots to do!

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice work Sid,

It seems like it was only yesterday chatting on skype about the future and now already it's your present.

Best Regards

Ray


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Ray. Jep, that was a while back!  How've you been doing?

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## Ed (May 21, 2010)

One of the comments :



> "Please, who made the music? I would like to ask, if I could compose music for your next video? Something like this song is absolutely no problem for me. I guarantee you would be satisfied. I would make it for free  "



Wtf?? LOL


----------



## CFDG (May 23, 2010)

This is really, really good.


----------

